# Derelict Farmhouse, Newport, Wales, Jan 2012



## Jackworcester (Jan 11, 2012)

I've passed this site many times but I've not noticed it until i started urbexing a few weeks ago. Its an old farmhouse and what could be a cattle barn. The site is up for sale after being in a poor state since the farmhouse caught fire. I was speaking with a local who told me that an old lady used to live there until she died about 10 years ago, but since then the house fell into disrepair and the final nail in the coffin was the fire. The house and land has been bought at auction a few years ago and is now on the market, I guess with the owner biting off a bit more than he can chew.

Recently, the site was occupied by travellers, who having brought their horses onto the land, let them roam and neglected them, malnutrition and disease set in. The horses roamed onto a nearby golfcourse and the current owner was threatened with a £250k lawsuit for damage to the course. The horses were put in a field right by the main dual carriageway, but as the horses were pushing up against the fences, there was a dire risk that they'd escape onto the road.




dsc_3826 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3847 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3838 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3812 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3809 by jackworcester, on Flickr




dsc_3823 by jackworcester, on Flickr


----------



## madonmurphy (Jan 11, 2012)

I've passed this many time and always wondered what the story was behind it. Thank you


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 14, 2012)

What a lovely old farmhouse. Really like the gothic and tudor style windows. Some fab features...and photos.


----------



## Landsker (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice pics! B&W suits it well.


----------

